# BVS Club



## Phantom (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok I am positive that there has been one in the past, but it seems to have been buried, so now it is officiall and un-dead thread.... heehee I be clever. 


BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER

I loved this show, I collected all the seasons!! (Even wear a Claddagh ring)

Love BVS? join! Have fun, share quotes, talk about episodes or anything related to Buffy.


----------



## PK (Aug 30, 2010)

idk if the other thread has been dead long enough to warrant this but

I LOVE BUFFY SO MUCH. Count me in!

*waits for danni to get in here*


----------



## Phantom (Aug 30, 2010)

I do think it's not dead enough... I think this one should be closed... I mean, it's still on front page... apparently I am blind.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 30, 2010)

I DO NOT KNOW WHERE TO POST.

CONFUSION.

But! I approve very much of your taste in TV! Between Doctor Who and BtVS, you are clearly a descerning television viewer :D


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 30, 2010)

It was on the first page, in Clubs that's fair game. I'll close this thread.

(no I don't lurk what are you talking about)


----------

